# ALGAE SCRUBBER



## fc2turbomss (May 15, 2013)

I made this post on a different, but older, thread and haven't received any responses. So I thought I'd make a new topic in hopes it revives the topic:

Hiya fellas,

I came across this idea on youtube to install a tank mounted algae scrubber in my 125H. I'm in the process of populating my aquarium as an Mbuna setup. The positioning of my tank would allow me to mount this 



 on the far side of my tank behind a "mountain" and out of view. Based on what the poster said in his video, I think a 4"x12" scrubber of his design would be sufficient. That said, I like to do NOTHING without consulting the layman experts first. Tank specifics: 125 gallon high (60" long"), API XP-XL filter, Magnum 350 filter...tank to be overstocked by about 15% once fully populated
So, here's a few questions;
1. Do you think this is even a good idea? This DIY design I mean.
2. Do you think a 4" X 12" scrubber is the right size?
3. I would like to use a mini flourescent light similar to this: http://www.amazon.com/AGPtek%C2%AE-Ligh ... supplies_3 Do you think this will provide a good algae growing light spectrum?
4. Would a black light bulb grow algae better?

I realize this was an older thread, but I'm hoping you guys can give me a few ideas on this install. Thanks.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

hi, wilst i see where this going, for me i would not want to be running an extra light sourse for 18hrs per day  
i think the cost way outdoes any benifits inmo.


----------



## fc2turbomss (May 15, 2013)

Ozman, thanks for your reply. Given my current cost of electriciy being $0.08173 per KWH, and the fact that the light I have in mind only draws about 3.5 watts, (which I'm not sure of, since the input power and current consumption specified by the manufacturer when applied to WATT's Law, comes out to 18 watts) it will only cost me about 1/2 of a cent per day to run the light (and only as high as $.026 per day if I use WATT's law to determine the usage). All that means is at worst, it will cost me $10 a year to run this light 18 hours per day, 365 days per year. And since its LED, I don't think it will have any significant heat issues either. So I'm not really concerned about adverse effects in either excess heat or cost to run. I'm really just concerned with whether or not this light will (at 6500K) grow algae sufficently, if my sizing of the scrubber will be sufficient for a 120G tank, and ...well I've scrapped the black light idea. (unless someone knows that it would work better).
Thanks again for your input, it was a great question/concern that I hadn't thought about until I was forced to research it for this reply.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

well lucky for you your power costs are low. ours are expensive :x 
good luck with your project, all the best.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

That video is great! Did you get it made?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

if its a mbuna tank.. I wouldn't try competing with the algae.. your fish will do that (or might at least) as its their primary diet.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I think that this would be a great Idea to try. I have been tinkering with something like this to help with nitrate reduction. I am going to use a plastic planter mounted on legs from an old light fixture. I am going to place output from cannister into this planter. I am going to try planting some large fast growing terrestrial plants on a screen above some eggcrate about 2 inches off bottom of planter leaving a nice space for water and hopefully some roots off the terestrial plants to draw nutrients from the water. Since my tank sits right in fromt of a 10 foot bay window i have natural sunlight for that aspect. Back of tank is covered so no light gets to tank itself. my main concern has been flow rates. I believe that anything we can do to lower organic polutants in our tanks is always a good idea and benefits our fish greatly.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes but note, that algae actually only consume inorganics (ammonia, nitrate, phosphate, etc), instead of organics.

You don't want to consume the organics, because that your fish food


----------

